

Costco and Global Wine (2007) - coreymgilmore
http://wineeconomist.com/2007/08/22/costco-and-global-wine/

======
nn3
Most wine tasting is bunk:

[http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/jun/23/wine-
tas...](http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/jun/23/wine-tasting-junk-
science-analysis)

It doesn't make sense to buy above your discrimination limit:

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2009/07/29/98515...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2009/07/29/9851534.aspx)

So just go for the German model.

~~~
twoodfin
I don't think that's what the Old New Thing post is suggesting. Do the Germans
buy a lot of 60€ white label wine? According to the article,

 _The average “bottle” of German wine is sold in a discount store, often with
a house brand name, and costs about a Euro per liter. I put “bottle” in quotes
because sometimes it comes in a juice-box type container. Decent quality for
less is what the German market seeks and the discount chain’s reputation for
value seals the deal._

My experience matches the Old New Thing analysis: There are plenty of good
inexpensive wines, but a randomly chosen $10 bottle from a typical 200+
vintage seller is unlikely to be one of them. As you get closer to $50 the
ratio of good wines to bad wines rises quite appreciably. After that it's hard
to identify the added value beyond variety of experience.

